# looking for story?



## skinnie minnie (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi,
I'm looking for a story about a girl who goes out , I think on Haloween, with her husband, and drinks out of a hose and gains fantastic amounts of weight before leaving the restaurant. I can't for the life of me remember what the story is named, or who wrote it, but I love it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2010)

That sounds like "Bewitched" by BX1.


----------

